# I got eggs! 1st time! FRY



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Man, Just picked up these breeders on sunday and they spawned already today(friday) sometime between 2pm and 9pm. There's alot of eggs! The male is guarding the nest well. Next steps? Started to try and hatch brine shrimp tonite. When should I transfer to 5 gallon tank? Thanks, I gotta make this work!
I need the fry!!!!! Wish me luck.


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

thats dope man. congratz! how many you got in the liter? good luck!


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

tsaiduk said:


> thats dope man. congratz! how many you got in the liter? good luck!


From what I can see, there's at least a 200-400 eggs. I have big gravel pieces so some may be hidden under some of the substrate. I guess I'll find out when I siphon them out on sunday.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

ANYBODY?


----------



## RFog80 (Sep 21, 2006)

Brace said:


> ANYBODY?


I've been doing this for about 3 months now. My RB's have breed about 5 times ( everytime i change the water). Wait until you see a small tail wiggling from the egg... usually the around 48hrs after they're laid. Use a gravel vac and siphon the eggs into a 5-10gal tank and fill the rest with water from the parent tank. About 5-6 days after the eggs were first laid they're ready to eat. You can feed them twice a day baby brine shrimp. The brine shrimp take about 24-36 hrs to hatch. If you have trouble hatching the eggs a good substitute is the yolk fom a hard boiled egg mushed together with some water. Make a paste and just add a couple drops in the tank.

Also you should have a sponge filter in the tank which will keep the tank somewhat clean and wont suck up the spawn. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you dudes both need a bigger tank for your fry. Most will die in a small 10 gal. Use a 30 gal long and do huge water changes everyday.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, I got them in the 5 gallon with airstones and sponge filter. They're starting to hatch right now. I got the brine shrimp hatched and ready to go also. Looks like I got at least 1000 eggs in there right now. Also treated the tank with methylene blue. So far, so good. When they get bigger they're going in A 20 long until they're sold.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

eny updates and pics??????


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL, you can't grow 1000 baby reds to 1" in a 20 gal. long. You will lose most of them. I suggest a 40 breeder.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> LOL, you can't grow 1000 baby reds to 1" in a 20 gal. long. You will lose most of them. I suggest a 40 breeder.


I realize that, don't have room for a 40 breeder right now. Not tryin to get 1000 1 inchers. 100 would be cool with me. I got a guy who will give me 2 bucks a piece for half inchers. Plus, I'm moving to Cali on Dec 1st and don't have the time to grow them out that much before I leave. I'm just gonna sell what I have left when I'm getting ready to go. Anyway, got a least 600-700 fry and they are starting to free swim. Introduced some live brine tonite and they were loving it. I'm keeping the water parameters as good as possible, 2-3 50% water changes a day using parent tank water. Fry are alot of work!!!! On top of that the parents are starting to nest again tonite! These are some horny reds man! Pictures soon, my girlfriend left the camera at her friends house.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i would ask our own member FRY for help, he is very knowledgeable with eggs


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats so awesome congrats on the fry


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey!hows the battle going?has the sponge filter been seeded in any way?or are you depending on waterchanges to keep your amonia/nitrites in check?If you are doing the latter you will be facing a losing battle.you need to get some cycled filter media in there.The sooner you get that going the faster the bacteria colony will grow to keep up with the fry.If you have fake plants in your tank thow them in with the babies they will be covered with bacteria(this is not the answer, but it will help).I have no Idea on your parent tank filtration so I dunno what you should do.Just find a way to get 1/2 of 1 adult fishes biomedia into a high flow area of the tank.
If you dont understand here is an example.If you have 5 adult fish and 5 gallons of biomedia use 1/2 gallon of biomedia for the fry tank.
Good luck.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Fry said:


> Hey!hows the battle going?has the sponge filter been seeded in any way?or are you depending on waterchanges to keep your amonia/nitrites in check?If you are doing the latter you will be facing a losing battle.you need to get some cycled filter media in there.The sooner you get that going the faster the bacteria colony will grow to keep up with the fry.If you have fake plants in your tank thow them in with the babies they will be covered with bacteria(this is not the answer, but it will help).I have no Idea on your parent tank filtration so I dunno what you should do.Just find a way to get 1/2 of 1 adult fishes biomedia into a high flow area of the tank.
> If you dont understand here is an example.If you have 5 adult fish and 5 gallons of biomedia use 1/2 gallon of biomedia for the fry tank.
> Good luck.


Well, the sponge isn't doing much. It's only been in there less than a week. I have alot things I could do. I can take some filter floss out my 400 or some of the charcoal bags in there? I have bio balls in my eheim? I have cartridges in my whisper 60 and 400. Some plants from the parent tank? Some slate from the parent tank? I could float a biowheel from one of my 350's. Toss me some ideas. Thanks. All the fry are doing well, and many less dead today when I got home from work. Have at least 500 - 600 very active lil' dudes.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would go with the bioballs.If the floss is established,try figure out a way to attach some of it to the exterior of the sponge filter.Dont use anything that will be 2 hard to move.oh and toss 1 of them plants in there the fry will love it.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Fry said:


> I would go with the bioballs.If the floss is established,try figure out a way to attach some of it to the exterior of the sponge filter.Dont use anything that will be 2 hard to move.oh and toss 1 of them plants in there the fry will love it.


Fry,

I skipped the bioballs,just cause I didn't want to breakdown my Eheim. It's a pain in the ass I'm missing some clips for the lid and it's tough to get it not to leak, blah, blah, blah. Anyway, I took some established filter pad and hung it on the back of the tank with an airstone bubbling underneath and up into it. The fry are are just hanging that pad, literally hanging out. Then I took a plant that suctions to the glass and stuck that to the bottom of the bare tank. Alot of fry are hanging on it now too. Nitrite is still at 0.3mg/l and ammonia is about 0.15mg/l. I'm going to do another water change in awhile. I just fed them baby brine and that clouds the water, so I figured I do it after they eat. How long on getting this tank to roll? And should I continue to use methylene blue? Otherwise, they seem super healthy! Thanks


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Get some Bio-Spira, Without a cycled spong I figure you have about a week before you see an amonia spike. Fry may last or may not once it hits. Where in cali are you moving? I could use some fry and have been breeding Angels so I know how to keep the death rate down to a minimum.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Brace said:


> I would go with the bioballs.If the floss is established,try figure out a way to attach some of it to the exterior of the sponge filter.Dont use anything that will be 2 hard to move.oh and toss 1 of them plants in there the fry will love it.


Fry,

I skipped the bioballs,just cause I didn't want to breakdown my Eheim. It's a pain in the ass I'm missing some clips for the lid and it's tough to get it not to leak, blah, blah, blah. Anyway, I took some established filter pad and hung it on the back of the tank with an airstone bubbling underneath and up into it. The fry are are just hanging that pad, literally hanging out. Then I took a plant that suctions to the glass and stuck that to the bottom of the bare tank. Alot of fry are hanging on it now too. Nitrite is still at 0.3mg/l and ammonia is about 0.15mg/l. I'm going to do another water change in awhile. I just fed them baby brine and that clouds the water, so I figured I do it after they eat. How long on getting this tank to roll? And should I continue to use methylene blue? Otherwise, they seem super healthy! Thanks
[/quote]
Well you have the a test kit thats a good start.just keep adding established media untill you have a tank that looks cycled.


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Day 2- Male guarding the nest: 









Day 3 - Siphoned eggs into 5.5 Gallon:









Day 5 - Pictures of the fry. Keep in mind these are only partial tank shots:

























There's a ton of fry and they are eating well.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

wicked picks, take care of those little bad boys


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

and girls :rasp:


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, my breeding and raising of fry was a sucsess. Here's pics of the juvi natts just after 65 days. Right now I'm on round three of my breeding project. My breeders like to spawn every 6-8 weeks. This was and is quite the challenge. Enjoy the picutres.

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f44/bigbrace/DSC00785.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f44/bigbrace/DSC00784.jpg

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f44/bigbrace/DSC00783.jpg


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Gratz!!!
They look nice and healthy


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

congrats man.. about how many make it each round?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellant job!








Give this guy a breeding award!


----------



## juggalo45601 (Feb 21, 2007)

wow, those pics are crazy


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

PygoBall07 said:


> congrats man.. about how many make it each round?


Just because my set-up isn't huge, I normally yeild about 25-60. I wish I had more room to
grow them out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you have 9 big ass fish in a 125....wow....surprised there has been no deaths.....I would suggest trying to get a 75gal+ for your breeders


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah, I would love to put the breeders in 75 of their own, I just don't have the space now. As far a the the amount of fish, I know it's over stocked. But, for the most part it's a pretty calm tank. The only time it gets bad is when the breeders spawn. All the fish get real on edge. I am pretty pissed off that my big piraya, nearly 11", now ripped the lens of his right eye the other day while swimming passed a piece of driftwood. The way it's healing now, I think the eye is gone for good. Sucks! I will need to down size at some point, most likely starting with the big piraya. Anyone looking for a one eyed 11" piraya in the bay?











Leasure1 said:


> you have 9 big ass fish in a 125....wow....surprised there has been no deaths.....I would suggest trying to get a 75gal+ for your breeders


----------

